# IKA questions



## Kensou (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I am a student from Mexico. I have been accepted as an intern with an architect in Greece. 
I am told by the Greek embassy that i can not get my visa without IKA insurance. The architect refuses to supply IKA for me. 
My question is, does anyone know how i can pay for and obtain IKA on my own?
How do I apply?

any help is greatly appreciated.
Kensou


----------



## ginag (Aug 3, 2009)

*Ika*



Kensou said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a student from Mexico. I have been accepted as an intern with an architect in Greece.
> I am told by the Greek embassy that i can not get my visa without IKA insurance. The architect refuses to supply IKA for me.
> ...


Hi Kensou,
Don't really know much about IKA Insurance but been searching round on the internet and I believe you should be looking for AMKA Insurance as I think this this is what you should be looking for as they have changes or gave it a different name.
Just type in AMKA Greece on your computer and hope this helps.
Kind Regards Gina


----------



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

I think the Greek Embassy should explain this a little better to you. How can you pay IKA if you're not employed here?

Firstly, your employer is obliged to pay the state insurance for you as an employee, however, it is not uncommon for employers to try to get out of the payments because it is quite expensive for them. 

You won't qualify for IKA or AMKA if you are not employed in Greece - here you have to pay in to get out. There are other insurance departments in Greece that cover self employed workers, bank workers, shop owners, etc such as TAXI, TEBE etc. 

AMKA is the new social security number for anyone insured or claiming pension in Greece. 

Most, if not all, residents of countries in the EU have a reciprocal social insurance policy with Greece but for anyone outside the EU you may have to have your own private health insurance - even with IKA, it doesn't usually cover you medically for the first year I think.

I think you should go back to the Embassy and ask them to clarify the position for you.


----------

